# Hunter's Specialties Loudmouth duck call



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this duck call? Is it an acrylic call. What is a good price for one?

Thanks


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

I use a loudmouth and would use that call over any of the other competitors i have (foiles and zink). You can really get with it on the hail calls, but has a great low end to it as well. they make them in both acrylic and polycarbs.You will definately want an acrylic IMO. The prices run pretty comparible to the competitiors. I have seen them anywhere from 100-130 dollars for the acrylics


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love mine...loud, clear, and incredible bottom end. I bought two calls off this guy, from e-bay. real nice guy to deal with. Anyway, the calls he sells, are not lasered. But they are the real McCoy. The Loud Mouth was $30.00 and the Ringer 2 was $35.00.
The Ringer 2 is twice as loud as the Ringer 1. These are Acrylic calls BTW. Check'em out.
The first black call is the R2, R1 (waterfowl), Timber (waterfowl), R1 (custom series) and the LM.
I'm assuming if these were engraved (lasered), that they would be the waterfowl series as well.










Good luck,
Rob


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

I checked those calls out on ebay. They are not branded calls. Its hard telling if you are getting the real deal or not, but i guess who cares if they sound good. I would be sceptical, price seems to good to be true for a real acrylic, but i guess its only 30 bucks. Anyone who knows anything about calls can easily tell the difference between polycarb and acrylic, so i would trust Rob and try one out. What are you out of.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, you see right before your eyes what I got...the far left and the far right....and like I stated...are acrylic. Sweet sounding is not the word. 
The guy is a really nice guy...ask a billion questions before buying....but if you can save a $100.00, why not.
That's why I went ahead a bought the R2, shortly after I bought the LM.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

wtrfwl havoc said:


> I checked those calls out on ebay. They are not branded calls. Its hard telling if you are getting the real deal or not, but i guess who cares if they sound good. I would be sceptical, price seems to good to be true for a real acrylic, but i guess its only 30 bucks. Anyone who knows anything about calls can easily tell the difference between polycarb and acrylic, so i would trust Rob and try one out. What are you out of.


I like you was very sceptical....and yeah, you are right...a person that knows calls can tell. Acrylic has no molding seam, and poly's do.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you mean "branded calls" ?

Is 75 dollars a good price for a used one?


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think what he means is....the brand name isn't lasered on it.
$75.00 is not bad if the call is a good 8-9 out of 10 in condition,


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

For those who are thinking..unless they really really want a custom acrylic HS Ringer 1...please consider these 2 calls. They will save you hundreds. For a mere $19.99 on e-bay you can purchase the HS Diamond Wood single reed, and or the Poly Bill Collector in blue.
Both of these are, just, if not better then the acrylic Ringer 1 as they were duplicated from.
I'm so serious on this, as I have all 3...that if I'm wrong...I'll donate either of the 3 that can prove me wrong. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

can anyone post a pic of their reed set up, mine does not sound right.

Thanks


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here you go TFSND:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks ill try that tonight!


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are still having problems....and if you want to, you can send it to me, I'll tune it for you, free of charge and send it back to you.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I also have a ringer and a loudmouth. Great calls, and I also got mine for $35 each, and yes, they are acrylic. Just have to search and be willing to wait. I just got lucky I guess. But yes, they are great calls. And as stated above, the diamondwood and bill collector are also great calls for the money. I have one of each.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I tried woking with it and I think I have it good, for some reason the reed was not shaved.


----------

